# Cinta de correr Nordictrack T13.0 Crear control alternativo



## JAMEL (Oct 17, 2018)

Hola, gracias de antemano

     Tengo una cinta de correr Nordictrack T13.0 pero hace un tiempo se estropeo el control de la cinta al encender el ventilador salto todo oliendo a quemado, hablamos con el servicio tecnico y no hay repuestos [4 meses despues de cambiar el motor y la placa controladora(que va al lado del motor abajo) y tener la cinta casi nueva otra vez], asi que decidí intentar poner unos controles caseros. 

     Se lo deje a un conocido electronico y me dijo que la placa de los mandos se habia roto, en fin que la quitamos y me puso dos controles para subir y bajar la cinta y otro de velocidad, pero el potenciometro era muy chiquito y funciono un tiempo pero era muy incomodo por no poder regular bien las velocidades. 

     Asi que decidí cambiar el potenciometro por este modelo, probe a conectarlo a los cables del pequeño potenciometro pero no funciono, asi que decidi probar en la placa a ver si funcionaba, pero como no se mucho de electronica, lo que creia que era un transformador de corriente alterna a continua era un filtro emi, y probando me dió un chispazo y me cargue la cajita negra del potenciometro nuevo.

     Ya a punto de tirar la cinta, probé otra vez con el potenciometro chiquito, y al principio daba como una vuelta o vuelta y media el motor, pero nada más, probe el potenciometro(el boton que gira sin más con 3 cables) que compré y me pasaba lo mismo. Creia que me habia cargado el motor. Pero despacito subiendo con el potenciometro(da igual con los dos) hay un punto en el que la cinta se pone a funcionar sin ningun problema, la he tenido 5 minutos girando y sin problemas, solo que es a velocidad constante 12-13 km/h, y no me sirve asi. Ademas funciona solo en ese punto.y con cualquier vibracion ya se para. 

     Pero el motor funciona y no se donde puede estar el problema... 

¿Que puedo hacer? No quiero tirar la cinta sin intentar arreglarla, que me deje una pasta en el motor y la placa base para tirarlos nuevos...

 Luego subo fotos de la placa y algún croquis-esquema casero.

Gracias 
JAMEL


----------



## pandacba (Oct 17, 2018)

Primero que nada eso que compraste no reemplaza al potenciometro, es controlador  completo para un motor de CC.
No se entiende mucho ya que no has puesto algún esquema, de que tipo de motor estamos hablando, potencia , es de AC o CC tipo universal o jaula de ardilla, PaP o Drive, Brushed o  Brushless.
Saca foto de todo, motor, fuente, placas viejas, nuevas, todo, del motor la placa de datos es fundamental
Incluso el manual original puede ser útil


----------



## JAMEL (Oct 17, 2018)

Muchas gracias Pandacba. 

Me pongo a ello. 
A ver si consigo que no se ponga pesado esto...

Una foto general del motor, la placa controladora, motor de inclinacion de la cinta y el filtro emi.

Datos del motor



Placa controladora



Un esquema que le hice al electronico de la disposicion de cables...


Y me dejaba el croquis que me mando el electronico.


Otra de la placa controladora


----------



## pandacba (Oct 17, 2018)

Es un motor bien robusto, a  130VDC y en ciclo continuo consume 2kW, para controlarlo de forma sencilla o Tiristores que manejen esa potencia, otras sería con un variack que maneje esa potencia o por PWM con IGBT's o MOSFET's
Por lo que veo es un motor BRUSHED (Que tiene escobillas o carbones) y según los dibujos un encoder


----------



## JAMEL (Oct 17, 2018)

Ultima con las dos placas controladora juntas


Escobillas tiene porque las desmonte para ver si era el problema al principio.

Si hacen falta mas fotos voy sacando. Tengo mas pero son de las conexiones y asi.

Gracias Pandacba


----------



## JAMEL (Oct 18, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Primero que nada eso que compraste no reemplaza al potenciometro, es controlador  completo para un motor de CC.
> No se entiende mucho ya que no has puesto algún esquema, de que tipo de motor estamos hablando, potencia , es de AC o CC tipo universal o jaula de ardilla, PaP o Drive, Brushed o  Brushless.
> Saca foto de todo, motor, fuente, placas viejas, nuevas, todo, del motor la placa de datos es fundamental
> Incluso el manual original puede ser útil



Lo que me dices del potenciometro, a ver si lo entiendo, si lo conecto a la salida de la placa adecuada, o donde tenga la tension de cc completa, ¿ese controlador haria lo que yo quiero entonces?
A ver si le saco fotos al manual pero no sale mucho electronico, los despieces generales. Pero me aseguro que hablo de memoria.

Gracias 

JAMEL


----------



## pandacba (Oct 18, 2018)

Tenes información del MC2100?


----------



## JAMEL (Oct 20, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Tenes información del MC2100?



No se a que te refieres.

Ok, he buscado en internet y veo que es la placa controladora, pero no tengo ninguna informacion de la placa... excepto lo que se vea en la placa y creo que tengo la vieja por ahi aun. Y en el manual no aparece mas que el despiece, no se si interesará.

Gracias 

JAMEL


----------



## pandacba (Oct 20, 2018)

Algunas cosas he conseguido, las estoy leyendo, es un poquito largo pero será de gran utilidad, esta entre otras cosas como se configura cada cosa para que funcione adecuadamente


----------



## JAMEL (Oct 26, 2018)

Muchas gracias, a ver que consigues para descifrar el cacharro ese...


----------



## JAMEL (Nov 1, 2018)

Hola, sobretodo para Pandacba, creo que igual no me explique bien en los post anteriores, mi interes principal no es en arreglar la placa controladora de la cinta.

Mi interes es poder usar la cinta sin los controles de la pantalla que ha pasado a mejor vida, y de una manera simple poner en el control un potenciometro, regulador o como queramos llamarlo para poder controlar con uno el encendido y la velocidad de la cinta de correr(algo de este estilo pero mas o menos simple) , y con un segundo, que puede ser un interruptor basculante de triple posición (algo asi, que sea de pulsacion y vuelva a cero en cuanto suelte) con el que regular la inclinación de la cinta, me es suficiente para poder usar la cinta, si ademas consigo conectar el interruptor de seguridad de la cinta al esquema pues mejor que mejor, pero nada más. 

Mi problema es que no se donde tengo que conectar esos elementos en la placa o que tengo que comprar para sustituir la placa, no se si lo estoy viendo demasiado facil y me gustaria que me pudieseis ayudar.

Lo que yo entiendo es que siendo el motor de corriente continua y la corriente de 220 V de casa alterna, por lo que he entendido tengo un filtro emi que hace que la corriente de 220 v sea estable, y luego en la placa habra algo que transforma la CA en CC y a partir de ahi empieza todo el trabajo de la electronica para hacer los diferentes programas de la cinta y temporizadores, pantallas, ventilador, cuentakilometros, contadores de calorias y todas esas cosas que nos molan de las cintas pero de las que puedo prescindir tranquilamente ahora. Me pongo el movil o la tablet encima y veo alguna peli o similar.

Asi que la idea que tengo de lo que puedo hacer en la cinta, es que siendo el motor de corriente continua y la corriente de 220 V de casa alterna, por lo que he entendido tengo un filtro emi que hace que la corriente de 220 v sea estable, y luego en la placa habra algo que transforma la CA en CC y yo creo que si a la salida de este transformador conecto 4 cables, 2(positivo y negativo) al motor de la cinta de correr con el potenciometro tengo regulada la velocidad de la cinta, y los otros dos cables(positivo y negativo) regulo la inclinación de la cinta.

Me preocupa el tema de las intensidades y voltajes que no controlo nada de ello y no quiero que arda nada, más.
¿Lo estoy viendo demasiado simple?

Se que el motor es de 130 vdc y no tengo clara la intensidad que puede salir de ahi. Asi que creo que los componentes que he puesto no me valen y no se como hacerlo.

¿Me podeis echar una mano? Gracias de todas formas. 

Jamel


----------



## JAMEL (Nov 10, 2018)

He encontrado este esquema de una mc2100 esquema a ver si podeis echarme una mano.
No es la misma pero espero poder extrapolar de una a la otra las cosas.

Muchas gracias


----------



## JAMEL (Nov 24, 2018)

Bueno, voy avanzando. A ver si sabéis p*or*q*ue* me pasa ésto.

Al final, con los cables q*ue* tenía y con un potenciómetro, hay un punto en el que el potenciómetro da la potencia adecuada para q*ue* arranque la cinta, pero a tope de velocidad, pero con el potenciómetro o regulador q*ue* hay en la placa puedo bajar a la mitad la velocidad de la cinta (asumible pero alto).
Porqué no puedo regular de 0 a 100%? Si lo cambio por otro q*ue* tengo q*ue* puede funcionar? El potenciómetro del q*ue* hablo se ve en la foto q*ue* salen los dos, abajo a la izquierda.

En la cuarta foto, aparece al lado del led, en amarillo.

JAMEL
Me sirve un potenciómetro típico de ruleta de mano?


----------



## JAMEL (Nov 24, 2018)

He desmontado el potenciómetro de la placa que me regula de 50%-100% pero no de 0%-100% q*ue* es lo que busco para poder usar la cinta de correr a ritmos suaves.

He montado un potenciómetro de ruleta en el sitio de la placa, el potenciómetro 0%-100% y he ido probando con todas las combinaciones posibles de las conexiones a placa de los 3 cables del potenciómetro y 3 de la placa, pero no ha habido mejora a regular de 0%-100% en lugar del 50%-100%.

Alguna idea de que mas puedo hacer?
Gracias a todos
Jamel

Pd: disculpas por las abreviaturas antes, no me di cuenta.


----------

